# Alltrax SPM or contactor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jmath said:


> Thanks in large part to some of the people here, my electric Geo Metro drove around the block last week for the first time ever! I owe you guys.
> 
> 15 minutes later my contactor burned out (it was only rated for 100A; don't ask...)
> 
> ...


More information is needed.

You're powering a Metro with 24 Volts? What failed on the contactor? Post a photo. Are you using the correct coil voltage? 

I don't see how a failing contactor would give you the feeling of something slipping  

Give us some more info and maybe we can help.

major


----------



## redcelt007 (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you powering the contactor coil from the SPM? The output on the SPM will deliver the same voltage as the pack voltage. I burned out the coil on my 500 amp contactor before I realized this was happening. Also, if you are experiencing slow performance, check the throttle curves in the software. I had to adjust mine because the factory settings were not right for my vehicle.


----------



## jmath (Nov 19, 2013)

You were right--it was a 12V contactor for a 24V pack voltage.

I also agree about adjusting the throttle curves. For me the problem was a weird throttle voltage range (~1.5V to 4.5V). It took a lot of messing around to keep the Alltrax from shutting down.

The new contactor doesn't get hot, but I still have this problem: at the slightest torque, I get violent transmission "clunk" at regular ~0.5 second intervals. I can get up to about 4mph and then it just clunks.

Oh yeah and 2nd and 4th are impossible to get in or out.

It felt before like this could have been a problem with the controller and/or contactor cutting out suddenly... but the controller isn't showing any signs of error (and it's pretty finicky).

I ordered a transmission rebuild kit. This weekend I might open it up and see what I get. I'll post photos--thanks everyone!


----------

